# Lulu reef to be sunk changes course



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The ship "Lulu" being re-routed through Pensacola Pass. It will be heading from Orange beach and under the Theo Barrs Bridge tomorrow. Its heading out for a celebrated sinking to be televised. I not clear on why they changed the route from Mobile Bay over to the Pensacola Pass. 


from the OB site:
OBA LuLu Update: There has been a change of plans. New details below. Please share so folks that want to see it going out will have the latest info. 

The LuLu will be headed back to Walter Marine this afternoon. It will leave Walter Marine at about 8am Saturday morning headed east to enter the Gulf at Pensacola Pass.

You will be able to watch it go by at The Wharf, Orange Beach Pier, and Bear Point. Later in the morning or early afternoon it will be going under the Theo Barrs Bridge on Perdido Key. 

The LuLu will be sunk at 12 noon on Sunday, May 26th. The coordinates are: +29° 59' 50" / -87° 33' 00". 17.5 nautical miles south of Perdido Pass


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

It's going down with billboards on her? Seems kinda tacky.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> It's going down with billboards on her? Seems kinda tacky.


Who cares. Whatever it takes to get these big wrecks out there!!!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*LuLu*



Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> It's going down with billboards on her? Seems kinda tacky.


Fundraising for future reefs. Good business, and fish can't read. :thumbup:


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Billboards are the sponsors of the reef...not a cheap project...


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> It's going down with billboards on her? Seems kinda tacky.


 
How so?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat, anyone going out to watch her go down?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

How big is she? To lazy to look it up on my own.....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> How big is she? To lazy to look it up on my own.....


271-foot-long, 39-foot-wide


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*OBA Shipwatch Update: The LuLu is at the Walter Marine Dock. It will be leaving the dock at 12 noon heading east. 

Good places to watch it go by are: The Wharf, the Orange Beach Pier, Bear Point and the Theo Barrs Bridge on Perdido Key. 

The LuLu will stay overnight in Big Lagoon and head out into the Gulf tomorrow morning.*


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

You can track where it is on this spot page.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

10:15 am and she still has not moved. Must be a delay?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Johnms said:


> You can track where it is on this spot page.


Now that is Cool.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I can see it now. Looks to be about 2 to 3 miles from the pass


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*going by my place*

Going by our place on the ICW


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Lulu going through Perdido Key area.....


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

They're pushing Her backwards. She is in Big Lagoon now and will head South tomorrow AM.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

For those going out to the sinking, please take some pictures and post. our boat is down so we are going to miss it. . I cant complain though.lol she been great for 3 years with not a single problem.lo, Have fun and be safe out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dynamic said:


> Who cares. Whatever it takes to get these big wrecks out there!!!!


 
Right On


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

It is passing by sailboat cove now


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Which ever Walter guy is on top of the wheel house has a good view !! lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here she is at 0530 still in Big Lagoon most likely waiting on High Tide to transit the land cut. Just checked the SPOT she is out the pass and heading SW. Perfect weather 3.9 knots no gusts 1 ft seas.

Spot Link


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Too big for Perdido Pass?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

anybody know what channel this is being televised on ?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

they would never fit it through Perdido Pass... depth or length... lol. i was confused on the choice of pensacola pass but suspect it was due to expected seas and winds for today..


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> Here she is at 0530 still in Big Lagoon most likely waiting on High Tide to transit the land cut. Just checked the SPOT she is out the pass and heading SW. Perfect weather 3.9 knots no gusts 1 ft seas.
> 
> Spot Link



Tide was super low last night. 
Great full moon rise, early in the evening. 
So bright it made night fishing a blast. :thumbup:

Lulu and her escort were making good speed by 0649.
My guess 
Try to transit the pass area when boat traffic was light
It did not take her long to get outside. 
Yes we were up and watching :yes:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe that was the ship we saw being towed out of Pensacola Pass about 7:30 this morning. (Sunday.)


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*airal shot of boat sinking*

from OBA Facebook page


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Johnms said:


> from OBA Facebook page


 Here in Alabama.... we don't just sink wrecks ... we throw a PARTY while sinking the reef !! Hope she lands uprite and digs in good and stable !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnms said:


> from OBA Facebook page


That looks like a blast. Flat seas. 
Smooth water no wind. 


Only if I'm not there. I will be there next weekend..... 4-6's guaranteed


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*after plugs blown*

here it after the plugs were blown. From the OBA facebook page


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Great sight to see in person. Glad I was there. (the seas were not all that calm, by the way-2 footers 3 seconds apart). Guess it depends on the boat you were on lol.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

How deep is this being sunk? Is it primarily for fishing or diving, or both?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I was camping and saw it go through the pass


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gio said:


> How deep is this being sunk? Is it primarily for fishing or diving, or both?


I read in 110 ft. No way to tell until someone posts or dive it


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Man that is awesome


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*underwater shot of LuLu*

Saw this shot on twitter


----------

